# Samsung Announces $13,000 TV ..... Complete With Bugs



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/06/27/us-samsung-tv-idUSBRE95Q05K20130627



> (Reuters) - Samsung Electronics Co Ltd launched its first OLED TV on Thursday, taking the ultra-thin technology into a nascent market despite tenacious production challenges that keep costs high while prevailing LCD screens only get better and cheaper.





> Samsung is producing OLED screens for TVs from a small pilot line and some analysts estimate the yield at just 30 percent - with seven out of 10 screens from the line faulty, largely due to difficulties in spreading organic light emitting materials evenly across large screens.





> Samsung's $13,000 price tag on its curved 55-inch OLED television is the same as similar offerings from LG Electronics Inc, some five times more than popular LCD equivalents.
> Samsung itself took a cautious tone, warning that industry forecasts for sales growth were a bit too optimistic.





> "OLED demand is likely to pick up strongly only after 2015. It has a long way to go to improve picture quality to the level of ultra-high definition and to lower production costs sharply," said Chung Won-suk, an analyst at HI Investment & Securities.


----------

